# Dangerous conditions in the BC backcountry



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey what's up Todd! Thanks for posting that. Just got back from a week of skiing in interior BC (Rogers Pass). Stability up there had been on an improving trend all week until the recent mild temperatures (Friday, 2nd). So with the recent mild temps we got to experience a healthy wet avi cycle this Sunday and Monday on all aspects and elevations. Pretty cool.

Anyway, we found the best skiing to be above treeline. And while the Feb 4th layer is obvious on the sheltered aspects below treeline our tests were non-reactive on that layer.

Typical scenery shot from Canuckastan. Not bad, eh:



















Well, believe it's time to start boating now....


----------

